

 What is the best/worst domain name you're saving for a side project. - jorgem
http://amblyrhynchus.com/

======
philiphodgen
1\. jfdibrigade.com

2\. prooforgtfo.com

On Namecheap. First person to ask will get them. Email address is in my
profile.

------
imtu80
1\. www.cronbox.com 2\. www.mostpopularpicture.com

------
maibaum
wheresmy.info

offensivefacts.com

unintentionallyfunny.com

legalpages.org

Too many ideas, too little time.

